# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  ...Rikthim...

## Io_e_Te

Hapa deren, lashe te gjitha gjerat mbi krevat dhe nisa te studjoj cdo cep te asaj dhome...vetem pluhur, zbrazeti, lageshtire,
ajer i mbyllyr, gjera te lena aty ketu...duket qe kur ke ikur, ke nxituar...dhe une pas kaq kohesh rikthehem te veshtroj pluhurin, zbrazetine, lageshtiren...te mar fryme ne kete ajer te mbyllur, te shoh gjerat qe ke lene ti ketu...pse nuk i ke mare me vete???ti e dije qe do kthehesha?(ti gjithmone e ke ditur kete!! prandaj dhe i ke lene...per te me thene qe "nga ty nuk kam shpetim")
...me kishin munguar...te gjitha me kishin munguar...kjo dhome qe dikur nuk qendronte asnje minute e heshtur, ky divan ku rrinim me ore te tera perpara televizorit, kjo tavoline e vjeter kur uleshim e luanim letra derisa merzitesha se e beje lojen me hile...kjo...ajo...keto...te gjitha...gjerat tona...me kishin munguar...momentet kur na mbetej qejfi per hic mos gje, per ato castet e pajtimit...me munguan...netet e pafundta zgjuar, ditet e pafundta duke qeshur me ty (cdo gje qeshte ne pranine tende) prandaj dhe muajt kalonin aq shpejt me ty...dhe mua me mungonte ai ritem alert...prandaj u riktheva, duke e ditur qe ritmi nuk egziston vecse ne te kaluaren time...u ktheva tek ato qe dikur kishin me teper rendesi edhe se une...gjerat e tua...pa Ty...
duke eksploruar cdo cep te dhomes, gjeta pertoke endrrat e mia...
i mora, i veshtrova dhe ndjeva dicka te lagesht...ato qanin...
...kishin kohe qe me prisnin...

----------


## Io_e_Te

...u ktheva zemer...e shikon?u ktheva!!!
me prisje?s'e di...mbase kujtove se sdo kthehesha asnjeher...por si mund te ikja nga ty aq brutalisht? :i ngrysur:  ti e di qe sjam une kur sillem ashtu...sjam une...prandaj une u ktheva ne vetvete dhe u riktheva tek ty...per te mos ikur me...
pse me shikon ashtu sikur nuk do ta besosh qe sdo iki??perseri nuk ke besim tek une?e di...e di...por tani jam ketu...me Ty!me dridhen duart, kembet...me dridhet gjith trupi!!!dhe une...jam e lumtur...
...u ktheva serisht ne vetvete...sisha mesuar te sillem sic jam... :i ngrysur:  asnjeher nuk sillesha si doja :i ngrysur:  por tani...u ktheva...
u riktheva tek ty...

Po Ti...?

Ti do kthehesh tek une????

----------


## drini_në_TR

Io e Te!

Shumë prekës, shumë e veçant aq sa e zakonshme. Shpresoj që në ktë çast të jesh edhe më mirë!  :buzeqeshje: 




> duke eksploruar cdo cep te dhomes, gjeta pertoke endrrat e mia...
> i mora, i veshtrova dhe ndjeva dicka te lagesht...ato qanin...
> ...kishin kohe qe me prisnin...


Mos mendo më për të se do harrosh vetveten! Nëse ai s'është me ty, dhe të ka lënë, lëre të shkoj! Ka gjëra që nuk i kemi në dorë, janë të shkruara në fat, është e kot që të mendojmë më shumë sesa duhet. Ai (s'është e thënë ai për të cilin bëhet fjalë) do të vij kur t'mos e kesh mëndjen, të lutem më beso se edhe unë jam në "limbo" ndaj hyjneshës time!

E vetmja gjë që mund të bëjmë është të dimë sesi ta shfrytëzojmë kohën që na është dhënë për të mirën tonë, dhe çfarë është për të ardhur do të vij!!!

Shpresoj të ndihesh mirë,
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## Io_e_Te

...dhe une e lashe te ike...



p.s: thnx!

----------


## drini_në_TR

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^VJOSA^

"ti e di qe sjam une kur sillem ashtu...sjam une...prandaj une u ktheva ne vetvete dhe u riktheva tek ty...per te mos ikur me.."


A thua do e mbash premtimin Io e Te?

----------


## Io_e_Te

...te thashe qe sdo iki me dhe ti me hodhe nje veshtrim te trembur, te pasigurt, po aq te pafajshem...me pyesje me sy nese ishte e vertete qe u ktheva perseri...
prisje te te flisja, prisje te te tregoja per ato muaj te kaluara pa ty, te te hapja shpirtin tim...te te flisja...te bindeshe qe te kisha dashur edhe gjate asaj kohe...dhe une te fola... te tregova edhe per ata muaj kaluar pa ty, te desha edhe asaj kohe...por ti... me degjove,me veshtrove, u cove dhe dole...
s'e di nese do kthehesh perseri por une...do pres derisa te kthehesh...do mesohem te te pres...

----------


## Io_e_Te

Vjosa,
ne gjithmone premtojme!
thua se jemi ndonjeher 100% nese do arrijme ti mbajme premtimet e bera????
jeta ste jep shume kohe...

----------


## drini_në_TR

PAÇ FAT *IO E TE*
SINQERISHT
DRINI.

----------


## Io_e_Te

Faleminderit!!!
Fati qofte i mire edhe me ty!
Io...

----------


## Flava

Io sa bukur me shkruan...Be happy my friend :shkelje syri:

----------


## Io_e_Te

...e braktisa edhe veten per tu rikthyer tek ti, po ti qe ske ke te braktisesh, pse nuk kthehesh????

----------


## cybertronic

fjalet e tua me bejne te qaj  :i ngrysur:    eshte zgjidhje kjo??

----------


## Io_e_Te

:buzeqeshje: 
"do rikthehem ne shqiperi te te jap nje fazzolete :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Io_e_Te

...Ti me thirre!!!
edhe pse sdoje(mbase) buzet e tua shqiptuan emrin tim!!!!
sa kohe kisha qe nuk e kisha degjuar ashtu sic e shqipton ti!!!
o Zot sa me kishte munguar ai ze, ai intonacion qe i jepje sa her!
...dhe ti me thirre...me thirre per te me thene qe me besoje...me thirre per te me thene qe -do ti diskutojme perseri kur te takohemi!!!
...un u struka perseri ne qoshen time te preferuar te dhomes dhe ashtu e strukur pres momentin kur "ta diskutojme perseri"...
por...

a do egzistoje nje takim prej se gjalli mes nesh???a do kete nje te tille????

----------


## KosovaHawaii

Te lumte...jo qe vetem lexova ate cka shkrove...por edhe pashe e ndjeva te terat qe ishin atu. Nese veq nuk jeni shkrimtar/e gjithsesi shkruaj.

----------


## Io_e_Te

...numerova fletet e kalendarit qe kisha grisur qe ate dite...plot 14 cope!!!14 flete ishin manget ne ate vjetersire...sa her ke ikur e ke ardh ne ato 14??!!! gjithmone vije ne vere dhe ikje ne vjeshte, vije ne dimer dhe ikje ne pranvere...asnjeher nuk rrije dy stine!!! gjihmone...1...
tani do mbledh gjitha fletet dhe do ti ngjis nje nga nje...fletet do ti ngjis...po ato 14 muaj ku do ti gjej???
ku???(une te pyes ti perseri sme pergjigjesh!!!)
ok ateher.mbaji edhe muajt edhe fletet e kalendarit...une do rikthehem ne realitet...u lodha me endrrat e mia te pabindura...
ato sme degjojne :i ngrysur:

----------


## Io_e_Te

...me fal qe te zgjova nga gjumi...sdoja!
u mundova te ec ngadale por...me fal qe te nderpreva endrrat...
nuk qendroj shume...fli ti perseri...erdha te mar zemren time dhe te kthehem nga erdha...fli ti perseri...sdo rri shume...

----------


## cybertronic

thua ka fazzolete qe than gjith kete lum lotesh :ngerdheshje:  sa te vish ti u mbyta une

P.s: :buzeqeshje: 
nuk di as not  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Io_e_Te

do te te ble nje carcaf 5 x 5 :ngerdheshje: 

perdor mp se te mbyta!
do vij ne korrik e ta tregoj une lumin ty :buzeqeshje:

----------

